# Anybody does flasking around here?



## orchideya (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a seed pod that was set in December 2013, so I think it is coming to maturity soon.
I am curious to develop that pod, but don't have equipment and knowledge to do it myself. So, shopping around for a flasker in Canada.
So far my option is Kingfisher Orchids, but there is a minimum flasks order - 4 flasks, I don't need that many. 

Here are the parents: 






Thanks.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 27, 2014)

You could have them do all 4, and sell what you don't want on ebay or to Society members...

btw, out of curiosity, why did you cross a regular amboinensis with an alba violaceae? They will probably all turn out like a regular Princes Kaiulani, but be a little washed out in color. To get darker more intense colors, you should have crossed two regular colored amboinensis and violacea, or if you were wanting a yellow/flava colored Princes Kaiulani you should have crossed amboinensis flava with violacea alba.

Robert


----------



## Justin (Jun 27, 2014)

minimum of 4 flasks seems not unreasonable. it's usually easy to unload extras at a price that is fair to buyers and which allows you to recoup your costs.


----------



## orchideya (Jun 27, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> You could have them do all 4, and sell what you don't want on ebay or to Society members...
> 
> btw, out of curiosity, why did you cross a regular amboinensis with an alba violaceae? They will probably all turn out like a regular Princes Kaiulani, but be a little washed out in color. To get darker more intense colors, you should have crossed two regular colored amboinensis and violacea, or if you were wanting a yellow/flava colored Princes Kaiulani you should have crossed amboinensis flava with violacea alba.
> 
> Robert



No particular reason. It is a 'flavida' ambo, I was curious what it would do. It is a first seed pod in my life that is surviving to maturity, so no breeding goals yet, just learning...


----------



## orchideya (Jun 27, 2014)

The idea of selling extra flasks didn't cross my mind for some reason.
Thanks guys!


----------



## eteson (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi I am with Robert...
I can understand perfectly your point because I made a lot of crosses "to try" or "to see what happens"... but now I see that I made a mistake... most part of the plants, seedlings and flasks of those crosses are going to the compost bin...

IMHO, you can learn also making a very good crosses and even you can sell the flasks much better...


----------



## abax (Jun 28, 2014)

Ya gotta TRY, right? Sometimes if you have a limited supply of plants that
bloom at the same time, you try to experiment with what you've got. This
cross might just be delicate and beautiful.


----------



## orchideya (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you Angela. That's what I was hoping for - pale and delicate with awesome fragrance.


----------



## maitaman (Jun 30, 2014)

It costs almost nothing to use the cornstarch method in your own kitchen. Phals get fantastic results. You don't need anything you probably don't have around. I have the book on Amazon etc. if you wish to try this message me and I'll give you the information you need. It costs about ten cents per flask with today's high prices.


----------



## eteson (Jun 30, 2014)

Certainly you can sow you own seed as said by maitaman. It is quite easy. I do not like the cornstarch very much but it works for some genus.


----------



## maitaman (Jul 6, 2014)

The method works best with phals, cattleya alliance and dendrobiums. I have been limited in what I've used, but a friend from Malaysia says it works to a fair extent with paphs. I've got germination with phrags, but only to a fair extent. There isn't time to see how they develop later. I have pleuros in flask that seem to be doing very well.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2014)

orchideya said:


> Thank you Angela. That's what I was hoping for - pale and delicate with awesome fragrance.


Sounds good to me!!


----------

